# Bluguitar - AMP1 - Smart amp sounds big!



## Ti-Ron (Mar 21, 2007)

New line of amp out of germany.
Can do everything from clean to metal and fit in you backpack:

http://www.bluguitar.com/english/AMP1.html


----------



## Cups (Jan 5, 2010)

Might have been that guy's great playing but I thought it sounded great. Seems like all the channels belonged together too. Nothing worse then switching channels and feeling like you're playing a different amp. Would love to try one.


----------



## Ti-Ron (Mar 21, 2007)

I don't know if gonna be avaible in Cdn soon.
Worth a look!


----------



## sulphur (Jun 2, 2011)

There doesn't appear to be a Canadian distributor right now, big suprise.

I've been interested in something that could be used for backup, in case my amp goes south with the band.

Pre-oredering something, from an unknown enitity is not anything I'm looking for either, I've been burned by that once.

What really grinds my gear is NOT showing what the units price is, they simply provide a link to a distributor.
What, dig through their site now to try and find the price? No thanks.


----------



## Ti-Ron (Mar 21, 2007)

Maybe it's too early in the process.
Doesn't seem to have a single unit on the market anywhere.

Sounds like NAMM press without having some units in production.


----------



## sulphur (Jun 2, 2011)

Yes, pre-orders only for now, but no sign of a price, that I could find.

I don't expect it to be all that cheap anyway.


----------



## Adcandour (Apr 21, 2013)

The distortion sounds bad to my ears - that sort of fizzy gain.


----------



## Ti-Ron (Mar 21, 2007)

yeah, processed a bit too much!


----------



## sulphur (Jun 2, 2011)

I just saw this...

[video=youtube;xsDZbSKfYGI]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xsDZbSKfYGI[/video]

The cleans sounds nice and into the grit/low gain.

In the comment section, someone mentions that these will run @ $900, not sure if that's USD, probably.
There's the add on footswitch too.


----------



## dcole (Oct 8, 2008)

I really like the idea of using a unit like this. It makes no mention of the "nano" tube used. I think companies should quite trying to shove a tube in all their digital equipment. This digital stuff can make life easier and can sound awesome if you just back away and play.


----------



## jb welder (Sep 14, 2010)

dcole said:


> It makes no mention of the "nano" tube used. I think companies should quite trying to shove a tube in all their digital equipment.


Amen to that. This is a class D power amp. Now for marketing purposes they somehow incorporate a nano tube into the power amp section. Is this an attempt to mislead? Seems that way to me. Probably some obscure Russian military nano-tube that you have to buy from the amp manufacturer, for all I know it could be soldered in rather than socketed. But maybe it doesn't do anything anyway :smile-new:. If I remember correctly, some of the Marshall valvestate amps sounded just fine with the preamp tube removed.


----------



## johnnyshaka (Nov 2, 2014)

The Captain sits down with Thomas Blug and does a run through with the Amp1...very interesting stuff!


----------

